# Writers/Interns needed for Devworx



## tamatarpakoda (Feb 20, 2017)

*Attencion Attencion! *

Do you like programming? More importantly, do you like writing about programming?
Do you fancy making a quick buck while you're at it?

Well, we're looking for folks who can write about IoT, Big Data, Analytics and anything that's hip and happening in the Open Source world. If you do know a couple of programming languages and play around with frameworks and APIs just because you're bored, then Digit is looking for you.

*Experience*:
If you have any, then it'll be great. However, if you know your way around a few programming languages then we don't care about your experience.

*What's the Gig?*
You'll start off as an Intern writing long form articles as well as news articles which are development focused. If you do well, this could be your career.

*How to apply?*
PM me on the forum or drop your resume on the following email ID: editor[at]digit[dot]in
Put "Devworx Position" in the subject line.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 20, 2017)

I wish I could but I already code for a living.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah, such content is necessary on this site. Maybe I could've written a few when I was interning last year. Sadly, just no time these days.


----------



## Prime_Coder (May 13, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> I wish I could but I already code for a living.


Same here, wish to write, but hardly find any time after full day job.


----------

